# A big thanks to Aaron from columbia taping tools



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

On Tuesday I cracked a blade on my beloved 2.5" northstar and had to finish with my Columbia 2.5" which didn't flush properly. Luckily Aaron was in town on Wednesday for a contractor show and he tweaked it for my and the difference is night and day, now I love it! He looked at the northstar and told me it was set for very little mud flow and set up my Columbia the same way. I run fibafuse so now I know the factory set doesn't work with it, the rock has to be a lot less. He also showed me how to set the crown on my 3" nail spotter and took a 10" box that I had picked up used and needed some TLC home with him to fix up for me. I also got to see some of the new tools coming down the pipe, like tin flushers and a tube with a filler valve. The new tubes are sweet, they have a fat handle and bushings that make it slide effortlessly.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> On Tuesday I cracked a blade on my beloved 2.5" northstar and had to finish with my Columbia 2.5" which didn't flush properly. Luckily Aaron was in town on Wednesday for a contractor show and he tweaked it for my and the difference is night and day, now I love it! He looked at the northstar and told me it was set for very little mud flow and set up my Columbia the same way. I run fibafuse so now I know the factory set doesn't work with it, the rock has to be a lot less. He also showed me how to set the crown on my 3" nail spotter and took a 10" box that I had picked up used and needed some TLC home with him to fix up for me. I also got to see some of the new tools coming down the pipe, like tin flushers and a tube with a filler valve. The new tubes are sweet, they have a fat handle and bushings that make it slide effortlessly.


 did you have a arm wrestling tournament with him to get all that?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

If that were the case I probably would have lost an arm. Aaron is one big boy


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

saskataper said:


> If that were the case I probably would have lost an arm. Aaron is one big boy


I have your back Scott lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

saskataper said:


> On Tuesday I cracked a blade on my beloved 2.5" northstar and had to finish with my Columbia 2.5" which didn't flush properly. Luckily Aaron was in town on Wednesday for a contractor show and he tweaked it for my and the difference is night and day, now I love it! He looked at the northstar and told me it was set for very little mud flow and set up my Columbia the same way. I run fibafuse so now I know the factory set doesn't work with it, the rock has to be a lot less. He also showed me how to set the crown on my 3" nail spotter and took a 10" box that I had picked up used and needed some TLC home with him to fix up for me. I also got to see some of the new tools coming down the pipe, like tin flushers and a tube with a filler valve. The new tubes are sweet, they have a fat handle and bushings that make it slide effortlessly.


Did ya go out for some beer n back bacon


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes I have to thank Aaron as well. He is taking my 3 1/2" columbia angle head back( from the trade show) and fixing it as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kudo's to Aaron and Columbia for outstanding customer service! That is the way it is done!


----------

